# My Little Lucy



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I wanted to share some pictures of my baby girl with everyone 

Here is Lucy (white) with her late baby twin Brother. 









Late Mama, Brother and Lucy









Pictures of Lucy..They start most recent at top to older as the post goes.


















She snuggles in on my lap


















This is the pick me up mama pose...She LOVES to be carried around









We were watching my boyfriends moms Llamas get sheared


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is adorable! Sorry for the loss of her mom and brother. It is good you got there when you did.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

My boyfriend always makes fun of her little ear how one sticks straight out and one goes out and turns down..LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## 8goatfarmgirl (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lucy is adorable and I love her ears! :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty girl! She looks like a cuddler.

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute......  :thumb:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

cute pictures
Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...she looks so sweet  

So sorry for the loss of her mama and her brother. :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so pretty! Good luck with her!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so sweet looking. Maybe a bit spoiled also???? :leap:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

she's precious!! love her coloring.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

She's only slightly spoiled :thumbup: 

She is going home to Michigan with me this weekend and my cousin wants to introduce her to her 2 year old. I'm excited 

My grandpa is in the hospital and he's the one who has the farm I spent most of my time on when I was younger so I am going to try and take her into the hospital so he can see her this weekend


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwe......I hope you get to take her in to see your grandpa!! She is a precious little thing!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Awwww, too cute! I hope she can get in also... I've been thinking of taking my young doeling in to see my dad at a memory care facility... I think we can just say that they are 'therapy animals'????


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Lucy and I were relaxing in the yard the other day before all these crazy tornado / storms started to roll in

She's playing king of the hill and obviously I'm the hill...LOL









Here we are checking out the forum


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Was she on The Goat Spot with you?


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Yes she was. I looped her leash around my foot and she just stayed right by me.

I brought her home to Michigan with me for this weekend/week and my grandpa is baby sitting and loves her.

She was freaking out when we first got there so I went to the garage and grabbed her and went into the house and she just sat on my lap quiet as a mouse not making a peep as long as she was on my lap.

I'm ready to get back home and go get her though..LOL I need to try to get my lab to calm down and let Lucy get used to her, Diesel my lab just wants to lick her to death and run around and play with her and it freaks Lucy out!


----------

